# Orange County Claccic Bike Swap



## reelbikes (Feb 3, 2011)

Classic & Antique Bike Meet in Huntington Beach, Ca April 10th 2011
Space's 25.00
call Gary @ 714 287-8989


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 3, 2011)

This is the real deal guys old Skool collectors expected to come out lots of NOS parts for sale come buy, sell and trade.


----------



## jwm (Feb 7, 2011)

OOOH. That's the same day as the Cyclovia event in Los Angeles. Decisions- ride, or shop. Priorities- cruise LA on the chopper, or find something that I can't live without. Too bad I'm not schizo. I need to be in two places at once.

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 28, 2011)

Bumping back to the top...Gary, are there still spaces left fot the swap?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 29, 2011)

I spoke to Gary this morning. There are plenty of vending spaces available for selling. Come out and get you're own space to sell or share a space with a friend. It should be a great local swap lots of NOS new departure, morrow etc for sale. A great time to be had for all to buy, sell and trade. Lot's of "old timer" collectors to say hi to as well. I highly recommend it!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 4, 2011)

Bumping this one up


----------



## Kris Blake (Apr 6, 2011)

I hear they allow the good, the bad AND the ugly...
So I will go, bring my kids and Chris Hammond

Someone please bring a NOS 37 Zep tank for a real cheap price and look for the ugly guy with the slick head. The guy he's with (me) really needs the tank
 lol


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 6, 2011)

There's no time...does anyone know what time it starts?


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like I'm gonna have to go straight from work to pull this one off!


----------



## reelbikes (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry about that. It starts at 6:30am goes till about 12noon or whenever we run out of Fish Tales.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 7, 2011)

When I mapquest 5321 System drive, HB I get Newland & Hamilton. So where is it again? Thanks!


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 7, 2011)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBUQ8gEwAA


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 7, 2011)

I got my spot~ hopefully it does not rain...


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the direction!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 9, 2011)

How many spaces have been sold?


----------



## reelbikes (Apr 12, 2011)

*Good Show in So Cal*

Even Chip Foose found some Treasures.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Apr 12, 2011)

This was absolutely hands down the best bicycle swapmeet I've been too & dare I say the best selection of NOS parts (at least on the west coast)  I picked up at least $500 worth of items for $200, some of them being NOS...thanks Gary!  If I could go back there at least once a month, I'd be a happy camper...poor, but happy...simply amazing.


----------

